# [PHOTOS] South African Pastor Strips Church Members During Prayer Sessions



## LequteMan (May 21, 2015)

Reports say Prophet Penuel of End Times Disciples Ministries in South Africa always remove clothes from members of his congregation and sit on them for before he prays for them.


----------

